# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Весна приходит с byfly: работай дольше – плати меньше!

## ByFly

Весной byflyприносит прекрасные вести: с 15 марта по 30 апреля 2013 года *подключись к любому безлимитному тарифному плану и пакетам услуг от* *byfly* *и начинай платить меньше!*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

